# Great Pyr with black markings...



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a 2 yr old Great Pyr as a LGD her name is Dixie. We absolutely adore her. She is smart, a great family pet, and a absolute amazing guardian. ( I'll stop bragging..)

Anyways, she has very unusual markings. She has BLACK markings. She has a patch over one eye with both of her ears being black. It is very cool looking because her black eye has black lashes and her white eye has white lashes. She also has some black speckles up her legs. I have had people tell me that she was not purebreed..that may be the case. I do know that both her parents were solid white. I was told both of her parents were registered....I done some research online and found a article that said sometimes pups were born with black markings and that it was not acceptable and they should be put down at whelping. 

I was just curious if anybody had ever seen one like her before...she is perfect for us either way I was just curious.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Its an American thing. Europe has purebred Pyrs with black markings.
I believe the AKC does not accept them.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

That is good to know. I have researched every LGD I could think of to see what she could be because I had people say she wasn't a Greay Pyr at all. She has the build, the coat, double dew claws, everything...just black markings. 

And I saw both of her parents when we bought her. She wasn't the only ones with black markings.

Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet your Dixie is a beautiful dog, inside & out! Can you post a pic for us?


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

I love your dogs name I bet she is beautiful. I have a goat named Dixie and she's one of my favorite. I disagree with the idea that some dogs should be put down when born just because of their looks. A dog should be given a chance to live even if it doesn't look like they say they should.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Good grief. I think it's ridiculous that they won't accept them into the registry based on color, but put down?? Gimme a break!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Some people just have wild ideas that just aren't logical. And the color based thing is ridiculous, as long as the bloodline is meeting the standards it shouldn't matter the color. Horses are the same way. The quarter horse association won't accept any paints or pintos because of their markings so someone created a new association for paints that includes pintos.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it's even funnier that APHA was created as a cropout registry, but you can't registered solid paints back in as AQHA even though they're the same darn thing.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I know right...and I have had other farmers give me "that look" because they think I got cheated and I didn't know any better. I only gave $50 for her because she wasn't registered. The owners got a surprise when the male dog they got to keep their female company was indeed old enough to breed. They had planned to have him neutered. So 13 puppies later....they were just trying to find good homes for these pups.

She is an amazing animal and I am so proud that she is mine. No amount of money could buy her.

I will try to post pics later. Thanks for your support and kind thoughts!!!:fireworks:


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

zebradreams07 said:


> I think it's even funnier that APHA was created as a cropout registry, but you can't registered solid paints back in as AQHA even though they're the same darn thing.


I've got a paint that's in the APHA and a palomino that is in the APHA because her sire was a paint but I don't know what her mother was. Both horses are quarter horses and all of our horses are except some are paints so they are all in different associations even though they are all the same breed.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> I think it's even funnier that APHA was created as a cropout registry, but you can't registered solid paints back in as AQHA even though they're the same darn thing.


We got my paint for breed from a breeder because he was solid black. He is a really darn nice horse. Their loss is our gain, I guess.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I would love to see a picture of her!
I too think it's bad to put an animal down just because of the color. Lots of people buy LGDs for just that - livestock guardians - and don't care whether they're showable.


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

It's good that there are people out there that would like to save the animals that others don't want just because of color or wether they are show-able.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I will try post a picture of her later on. It maybe a couple days. 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Both of my Pyr girls have gorgeous black makings. Both are purebred, just not registered. The white or Badger Pyrs is an American thing, in Europe the black markings are more common. A lot of livestock people swear the ones with black markings make the better guardians and will specifically search/breed for the color.

Hopefully pics of my 2 girls are attached. They are full sisters, born 5 months apart. I bought (but didn't bring her home until she was 8 weeks old)the younger one when she was about 4 weeks old. When she was 12 weeks or so, the people who had her sister wanted to get rid of her because she wasn't a Newfoundland, which is what they wanted. :shrug: 

I LOVE my 2 Pyrs! Nothing gets by these 2.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They are gorgeous and I actually prefer the black markings. I have never been crazy about all white animals. Just my preference.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Black markings may be against breed standard, but that doesn't necessarily mean she's not fullblood pyr. I have an anatolian shepherd fullblood puppy with a blue eye. Blue eyes are a disqualification for registration, but doesn't mean she's got some other breed in there. Both her parents are brown eyed.


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

I love them too! Our Aussie shepherds are all differ colors. My fav was the tri red one we used to have.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I love all white animals, but I also love flashy coloring. The younger one (in the first picture) has more black than her sister. Her undercoat is black in spots also, makes her look blue in some areas. One of the spots on her back looks like the silhouette of a horses head. I knew it was meant to be when I picked her up and saw that spot! (Horses have always been an obsession for me!)


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

My pyr sister was a badger, and there's no doubt she's purebred. But you would be amazed at what the akc considers undesirable! I know Dobe and boxer breeders that cull white pups


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

dallaskdixie said:


> I disagree with the idea that some dogs should be put down when born just because of their looks. A dog should be given a chance to live even if it doesn't look like they say they should.


agreed! someone once told me that any white schnauzers born gets put down too b/c they HAVE to be salt and pepper or black. just crazy! esp for real working dogs like the great pyr. who cares what it looks like. as long as they do their job!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Really a dogs a dog does it really matter what they look like as long as they're not mean? No. They're mans best friend and a good partner in work.


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Really a dogs a dog and it doesn't matter what they look like as long as they're not mean. A dog is mans best friend and a good partner in work.


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry about the duplicate there is something wrong with my iPad


----------

